# 6 follicles and 4 eggs... :(



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi there.

I am just out of theatre and only got 4 eggs from 6 follicles. I know it's not the quantity and it only takes one but I feel so sad.

Anyone had the same and have a happy story to share?

Maybe it's the drugs still wearing off.

Sigh.

Xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

I had only three follicles and two fertilized and were put back in. Now 30 weeks pregnant. It is not the quantity and quality. Also there is no guarantee that you are going to produce lots of follicles. There are many factors that go into it. Good luck


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

M first attempt I had four follicles three eggs one fertilised one transferred just a  two day transfer and now one very cheeky lively 6 year old. Don't give up x it only takes one 

Go and chill out positive thoughts x 

Luce x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ms Apple, that's great news!  

I was really worried when I had only had 5 follies.  All of them had eggs but we ended up with 3 great ones in the end.

I was reading and comparing myself to all these lovely young women who were producing 17, 11, 21......... it was very depressing when I heard about my 5.  But, then I'm an oldie and I had to be a bit proud of myself in the end  .  

Of course it would be fantastic to have too many to count, it does make it feel safer, but 4 eggs is such great news and they could all be top grade.

Let yourself come around properly, I hope that they have good tea and biscuits there   xxxx


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

MS Apple,

Please don't be disheartened...I know it sounds cliche but you really only need 1 good egg to make it happen!

I am also a poor responder and have low AMH so don't get many eggs at all but if you look at my signature you will see that there still can be a happy ending  , 4 is a good number...stay positive and keep your hopes up...Good Luck


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Please dont feel bad  you only need one egg and the fact you have four woohoo celebrate x

also wanted to tell you how sorry I was to read your devastating loss of your baby girl and your miscarriage I really hope this cycle is yours xox


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks ladies. Feel so crushed tonight, and it's the anniversary of my daughters funeral too. Sigh. 

Thanks for the virtual hugs and positive stories. 

You girls are really something else!

X


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry  .  You are understandably finding things very difficult at the moment.

Take extra care of yourself xxx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

(glad you updated!) and hey that is not a bad result!  Last cycle I had EXACTLY the same.  6 follicles, 4 eggs retrieved.  Must admit I kinda gave up then and there.... BUT all 4 fertilized, I lost 2 on the way and by day 5 I only had 2 left.  One was not so good and they said don't hold your breath on that one, it was only a morula on day 5, the other was a blastocyst but not textbook perfect.  Now I am pregnant with twins from that cycle - both took - what do they know huh?   Good luck and it isn't a bad result hun xxx


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

KandK... Same! Just heard that of the 4 eggs, 4 fertilised   So 100%

Embryologist says she is singing to them and they are doing well... So we shall see, thanks for your story.

X


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

wow that is great!!!  I think you will have a super big   this cycle (and maybe x 2??), wishing you all the best - and update us


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

MS Apple,

That is fabulous news! Hope the embryologist is a good singer and continues the good work 

Sorry that yesterday was a difficult day for you and hope things get easier   

Do keep us posted, fingers crossed u get your well deserved BFP this time xxx


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Just wanted to share an update that of the four eggs I had collected all four fertilised and all four are still fine at day 3. Transfer on Saturday (day 5) if one of them hangs on till then  

It's a tiny move forward but at least it's forward!

  
X


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Brilliant!!! really pleased for you  xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Wishing you lots of good luck for Saturday.       Love the idea of the embryologist singing to them.   Four was definitely my lucky number too -  after 9 and 8 eggs in my first two cycles (and no BFP) my last cycle produced four eggs, three embies, DD and (I think) DS.  (DS was from a FET where we used embies from two different cycles but I think he came from the four-egg one - and the embies were definitely the best quality in the last one). 
Really sorry to read about story and hoping that this cycle works for you.

Ellie


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow .  Such fantastic news so far.

I had my day 6 scan yesterday and also have 6 follies. I thought of you!  I felt a little despondent too but the nurse said it was a much better sign of quality than if I had lots more.  

Fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Great news I had four too!!! Only one took and it split into my identical twin boys. 

All the best for tomm


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Blonde thanks for that wonderful post! Attempting to stay calm and zen and relaxed about the transfer tomorrow... Kind of hard though   

Thanks for keeping me pumped up ladies. I am sure that the happy thoughts are reaching me you know  

Xx


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Sadly the four eggs, although they fertilised were not good quality. One went to blasto but it was a poor grade with 98% failure rate.

We have decided not to proceed.

Back to square one... Nothing we can do about poor eggs really. Might try again but maybe we will knock this on the head as life is out there and I want to submerge myself in it again.

Thanks for listening.

X


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am so, so sorry MS Apple.  Sending you loads of   xxx


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Molly, 

I have a really wonderful life right now and it's hard to remember that at times. 

Last year I had a very very serious accident that nearly left me paralysed, so today, wandering the sunny streets of London, I just grew a smile on my face, that no one knows what tomorrow will bring and that today is good. 

(Might even have a gin and tonic tonight)  

It's so hard this isn't it? 

Keep well and I wish you some sunshine too.   

X


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

MS Apple, you are AMAZING!!  You sound so strong and you are absolutely right, sometimes, no matter how hard it is, you have to see what else is worth living for, and there is so much.

Seeing the sun when everything feels bleak is just the best feeling.  We sat outside, took the dog out with my DH's children and sat by our stream for a picnic, it just felt amazing.  My day 8 scan didn't go so well yesterday (maybe only 3 follies now, don't know what happened to the others .... but then the nurse said she was looking at my left when it was actually my right & couldn't find my lining at all at one stage, so then maybe it was just a bad scan  ).  I came out feeling pretty rubbish, spent a couple of hours in the sun & it felt so much better.

We'll find out tomorrow if our cycle is worth going through with tomorrow.  I'm going to think of how strong you are right now and sit in the sun (maybe with a gin & tonic too!) xxxx


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

MS Apple, 

I am so so sorry 

But you are right...sometimes we get so consumed by this journey that we totally forget to appreciate the other wonderful things that we have in our lives! ....it is good to remember them and be thankful for them in times like these...this journey is by no means easy and to keep even an ounce of positivity is commendable so well done for doing that and hope you can continue to be strong and have this attitude 

Wishing you all the luck and hope you realise your dream soon


----------

